# Exactly how DO you measure foot-cancles?



## lee_rimar (Apr 25, 2012)

Portland Oregon zoning places a limit on glare from outdoor lighting:
http://www.portlandonline.com/bps/index.cfm?a=53319&c=34561

"(33.262.080.A) Glare is illumination caused by all types of lighting and from high temperature processes such as welding or metallurgical refining. Glare may not directly, or indirectly from reflection, cause illumination on other properties in excess of a measurement of 0.5 foot candles of light."

"(33.262.090.A) Measurements for compliance with these standards are made from the property line or within the property of the affected site. Measurements may be made at ground level or at habitable levels of buildings."

How does one measure "0.5 foot candles of light"?


----------



## Burgess (Apr 25, 2012)

a Lux meter ?


1 foot-candle equals 10.76 Lux


----------

